

Ask HN: Any hackers in SoCal/Los Angeles area? - abbasmehdi


======
travisglines
I'm moving there in about a week to work on a startup with a friend. I've been
on the lookout for people to get to know in the area.

~~~
abbasmehdi
NICE!! Excited to meet you guys sometime!

If we get a bunch of folks here maybe we could put together a hangout!?

~~~
travisglines
You bet, send me a tweet (in my profile) ... also this is very relevant:

<http://www.meetup.com/Los-Angeles-Hacker-News/>

~~~
abbasmehdi
I didn't even know about this. Sounds excellent. I will try to make it on
Thursday.

BTW by now I am somewhat of a LA native. Let me know if you need any help or
have any questions.

------
tworats
Whereabouts in SoCal are you moving to? If you're in San Diego let me know and
I'll get you connected with folks.

------
bchjam
I live in LA but I don't get out much (health problems)

